# Retics...baby pic added 7-1-07



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Just got some retics from Understory today! 
Just a so-so pic for now:








Thanks to Mark, Elaine, Marcus, and anyone else involved with making this happen.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice Brian!


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sweet frog, I love retics. They have so much personality. Congrats on the new aquisition.
Scott


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very cool... I got some as well.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice color on that frog. Congrats.

Bill


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Managed to get a little better of pic today...got springtails?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

^You don't by chance have a hi-res version of that shot do you? That'd make a really cool desktop background.

Congrats on the Retics. They're on my list aswell. It's crazy because only a few years ago they weren't redily available.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

excellent idea Mike, it looks great that way! The darkness of the pic lends itself well to the desktop application.
Yeah, when the "wish list" post came about you pretty much had to be on a long wait list for them...what's even crazier is the prices they were back in the 90's...I think I seen a price in an old ADG newsletter of around $25 for them :shock: 
I'd be happy to try and send the pic if you'd like it for a desktop, but I highly doubt it would go through...I get around 44K on a good day!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Just curious why you went with a Canadian source over a USA source like patrick? Nice frogs too...and definately on my wish list also


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

The price was right, and these have collection data, and I assume are fewer generations from the wild, though I could be wrong.
Getting them from Patrick would have been my next choice, you can't go wrong getting frogs from him...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

i Deem your reasoning adequate...you may now continue with the rest of your life


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Robin P (Oct 23, 2005)

If you no longer enjoy them, you can always ship them to the Netherlands!!

I add some light to your Reti!!! :wink:


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Full tank shot (20H):









Some courting!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That is just awesome!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Too bad I don't have a video camera...

This is their first day in the finally "completed" tank(s)...it looks like they like it!

There is another tank, sort of mirror image to that one, with similar action going on...I don't show that one because at the time it has ugly warm white light on it.
The plants don't mind it, but it makes everything look like crap!

And by the way, Antone, that "little faith" they are dancing on, has a pup already...nice broms!


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Man that is awesome to see them do there thing, good luck with those and hopefully you'll find babies hanging out in there this summer.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

How bold are those guys? They are going to be my next frogs...beautiful, and I love the coloring on yours. Lets see I'll buy them from you...I got $25 + some candy canes?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Time will tell how bold they are, as this is their first time in their tanks...prior to that they were housed in 190oz containers, 1 per container.
Near as I can tell they are about as bold as my imitator, and maybee even more.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Retics are fairly bold in a well planted tank with lots of hide spots....I see my retics out and about all day long.

Good luck with them and nice photos!

Bill


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ya retics are great, and keep an eye out for aggression.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Really I thought they would be more shy...now I really want some


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

You know, not until my 2nd look did I realize that this viv is amazing!! I thought it was MUCH larger than 20 gals. You did an excellent job with the planting and landscape. I really really like the look. Its got a feel as if you are in the jungle under the shade of a huge tree and all you can see are blips of green and 2 little red specs bouncing around.

Excellent.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks all...
And it will only look more natural once the pups start to grow up...
I wish I had a little more space between the ground and the broms to make it a little more realistic, but Petco's sale didn't have 25's and the 33's were hard to come by...oh well these are working just fine!

That pair has been in the bottommost leaf cup of the little faith all morning and still in there now...must be having fun in there!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Beautiful retics! And a very nice set up, thank you for letting us look.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Very nice! I agree with Antone, amazing viv. The shadows are very naturalistic... and the retics are outstanding!


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I have always loved reticulatus! If anyone has any availible tads froglets juvies or adults please let me know.

Those are some great photos representing their breeding behaviors.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Retics are definitely going to be my next frog! They are so amazing.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

What a super looking viv! And such cool, cool frogs. I hope we'll keep getting these updates...

Did you know their sexes before putting them in the vivs?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I made my best educated guess...
I don't claim to be a sexing wizard or anything....
These seem fairly easy to sex.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Yet another nice attribute of retics...


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

One of the species I'd really like to work with. I really hope you're successful with them. Jush a georgous frog. Excellent tank! Antone said it perfectly, so I'm not even going to try.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

The second pair, gaudy warm light and all!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Awesome shot Brian! Mind if I stick it on the pictorial species guide I am working on?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Go ahead...


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Brian. It's up! =)


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Woohoo!
Just spotted 3 eggs in one of the tanks!


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*really nice...*

Nice frogs and pics..thanks for sharing that..good luck with the eggs/tads!!!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

That last picture is awesome . Retics are sooo cool . I got to get me some !


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

That last picture is awesome. Very classic.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

*retics*

Hey I'll take some of those retic babies. Or should I say I wamt to be first on the list. Talk to ya JP


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Congrats Brian! That's a good looking baby.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Dancing frogs said:


> The second pair, gaudy warm light and all!


I hope you dont mind but this is the backround to my computer :wink:


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I love the jungle look!
May I ask what you used for the background, and what are the seed pods on the gorund?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Extraordinary viv.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I really like the size these things are morphing out for me!


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats! Is that a striped retic, or will the back fully develop as it matures?


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

I would guess normal. The babies start out striped, and in the striped populations the stripes don't completely fade.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

They should grow up and lose the stripes to look more like the parents.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Smokin' frogs by the way man. Just now read the thread


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Looks like these guys are good at raising tads too...just spotted a neonate in the one of the broms...wonder how many more there are?


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 8, 2006)

It's a good thing I don't still live in WI, or I'd be bugging you for a visit every day. I do have some relatives in Hudson though, perhaps I have more motivation to go visit them now. :twisted: 

Seriously, these frogs are an inspiration. They look so good. Any chance of an updated picture of the tank grown in a bit? :wink:


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah, I really should...
In one of the tanks, the broms (angelface and lil faith) are crowding in nicely...
In the other tank, I had to do some deforestation, as the streptocarpella and pilea were going to take over the tank.
The broms are still in there, though they aren't growing as nice, due to being choked out by the afformentioned plants...still one of the broms (pimenta) has excellent color, and is one of my favorites.

BTW...hudson is only about an hour away from here :wink:


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

A froglet pic, taken through a scratched up tub lid, not too bad considering...


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

wow sweet frogs best of luck with them , im truly jealous
craig


----------



## lamaster (Mar 22, 2008)

I know it has been said many times in this post but congratulations on the babies and beautiful frogs!


----------

